# Suche Gilde für ältere Spieler auf Kargath



## Valaar (27. Oktober 2006)

Gibt es vielleicht eine Gilde oder Stammgruppe auf Kargath die aus älteren Spielern besteht? Sagen wir mal so ab 30 Jahre. Fühl mich irgendwie bei den Gilden mit jungen Spielern nicht so wohl. Während ich zum Killen von einigen Mobs 1 Stunde brauche, vorsichtig bin und Taktisch vorgehe (liegt sicherlich am Alter) kommt da ein Spieler, meist noch 5 level unter mir, rennt da rein und macht die in 10 minuten weg, verabschiedet sich mit einem freundlichen Hallo und ich schau blöd drein und überlege mir was ich Falsch mache. Nun, da mein Sohn auch spielt und ich gelegentlich Zuschaue, weiss ich es. Ich überlege zuviel.

Habe einen 60er Mage, 55 Hexer und 30 Krieger. 

Ich lege keinen Wert auf Gildenrituale, irgendwelche Titel oder Ränge innerhalb der Gilde und möchte auch nicht von einem Level 10 char gefragt werden ob ich ihn mal schnell durch die DM's ziehe.

Habe alle Chars weitgehend Solo gelevelt, allerdings auch 7 mal ZF und 4 mal Tempel mitgemacht. Davon waren insgesammt 4 runs ein disaster.

Falls es eine Gilde gibt bei dem es etwas langsamer zugeht, ab BRT Instanzen macht und mir Zeit lässt auch mal zu  looten dann freu ich mich auf eine Nachricht. 

Auf eine baldige Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeineBeine (31. Oktober 2006)

Valaar schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht eine Gilde oder Stammgruppe auf Kargath die aus älteren Spielern besteht? Sagen wir mal so ab 30 Jahre. Fühl mich irgendwie bei den Gilden mit jungen Spielern nicht so wohl. Während ich zum Killen von einigen Mobs 1 Stunde brauche, vorsichtig bin und Taktisch vorgehe (liegt sicherlich am Alter) kommt da ein Spieler, meist noch 5 level unter mir, rennt da rein und macht die in 10 minuten weg, verabschiedet sich mit einem freundlichen Hallo und ich schau blöd drein und überlege mir was ich Falsch mache. Nun, da mein Sohn auch spielt und ich gelegentlich Zuschaue, weiss ich es. Ich überlege zuviel.
> 
> Habe einen 60er Mage, 55 Hexer und 30 Krieger.
> 
> ...



Hi

wir sind ne Gilde mit ca 60 Leuten wo der harte Kern aus älteren besteht. Heissen tuen wir NORULEZ. Was schon im Gildenamen steht haben wir keine Regeln und keine Pflichten. Wir sind gerade im aufbau einer ZG Gruppe. Du kannst mich ja bei Interresse zu deinen freunden hinzufügen und mich ingame anwispern.


MFG


HEINEBEINE
HEININATOR


----------

